# Anaheim pepper ABTs'



## crazymoon (Jun 25, 2015)

I had a urge for ABTs' on fathers day and bought all the goodies to stuff inside but when I got to the veggie aisle the jalapenos were gone. Anaheims will have to do. Here is a pic of the goodies, cheese, little smokies,cream cheese and of course peppers and bacon













P1010023.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 25, 2015


















P1010024.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 25, 2015






I softened up the cream cheese and mixed in the Colby/Monterey jack cheese.













P1010025.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 25, 2015






Stuffed the peppers with the mix and sliced a smokie in half and tucked it on top.













P1010026.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 25, 2015


















P1010027.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 25, 2015






Smoked for 2.5 hours with the AMNPS filled with pecan pellets @ 225*and got these delicious treats













P1010029.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 25, 2015


















P1010028.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Jun 25, 2015






Thanks for looking !


----------



## b-one (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks tasty!


----------



## chilefarmer (Jun 25, 2015)

Yep, I like the looks of those. Nice cook. CF


----------



## driedstick (Jun 25, 2015)

Your Killing me CM Nice post 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice CM, they work good with bell peppers too !  Nice job bro !  Thumbs Up


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks guys and Justin TY for the point !


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 26, 2015)

I use all types of peppers. 0 heat types I just mince up a frozen Hab/Jal and add to mix for heat.


----------



## tropics (Jun 26, 2015)

CM We like them easier on the old bellies. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shoebe (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow...going to give that a try, thanks


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 27, 2015)

tropics said:


> CM We like them easier on the old bellies. Thanks for sharing.


Richie, My stomach said thanks and Ty for the point sir !


----------

